# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Which carpet plant should I choose for a beginner low tech tank?

## Unmarked

Hi everyone

I'm planning to do a 1.5ft planted tank in a couple of months' time and I'm trying to decide on which carpet plant to go for. I will be re-using most of the equipment I currently have. Below are the tentative specs that I have in mind for this tank.

Dimensions : L40cm x W27cm x H30cm 
Lighting : UP-Aqua Z Series LED 45cm
Filtration: GEX L HOF filled with Biohomme and Mr. Aqua ceramic rings and the standard sponge cartridge

I already own the above three items so I would like to reuse them all for budget reasons.

Fauna: Cherry Shrimps, Neon Tetras and maybe some otos
Flora : A carpet plant, some java moss from my current set-up, frogbits

My objective for this tank is to create a simple and low maintenance tank. Would like to have a nice carpet and a branchy driftwood tied with some moss to give the scape some height. I don't intend to inject any CO2 but will dose some fertilizers if necessary.

I like the look of hairgrass carpets. I also saw Bro Urban Aquaria's DSM HC carpet in his tree scape tank and found it really appealing. However, I don't think I can pull that off. Also, I've read that shrimps are pretty adept at uprooting carpets so I would need something that can resist their digging. Based on these requirements, which carpet plant should I go for?

Thank you!

----------


## tubularistical

Hi Unmarked,
Sounds like a fun venture! I started up my 1.5 foot low tech 2 years ago and had the following results:
- Hairgrass would send out runners but could never really carpet.
- HC totally failed
- Glosso could quite slowly spread but leaves became significantly smaller

It was truly a low tech tank with no excel or fans, so I think the temperature was also quite high (28-30C) which isn't great for carpet plants either. Perhaps you could try a moss on mesh carpet?

----------


## bennyc

the only plant i know fit the specs are hairgrass. During the initial phrase, i will still suggest adding excel to boost plant growth. then u can slowly reduce off them. I will suggest moss as 1st choice but since you plan to tied it on DW , the contrast will not be nice.

----------


## Unmarked

Thanks for the replies! If I were to go for a moss carpet, would java moss work? I currently have some in my tank, tied to a relatively flat piece of driftwood. They're growing well but also rather messily. Bennyc, I guess if I were to go for a moss carpet, the other option regarding the driftwood would be to leave it bare and maybe add in some stones for contrast? 

For the mesh, how much would they cost? Does C328 carry them? Thanks!

----------


## KilliNewbie

Riccia also can

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## tubularistical

Java grows quite easily, though you are right about it looking messy. It doesn't stay flat the way fissidens will, but that may be good if you want a lawn/hairgrass type look. It's also cheap and readily available so you can experiment or just get some to try out. SS mesh is not expensive, I think about $4 for an ipod sized piece? I got mine from Nanyang. If you're in the C328 area then you can check Polyart too. I think I saw some at either one of the shops but really can't remember clearly!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

For low-tech tank, i would recommend glosso (can form a nice carpet even in non Co2 injected tanks).

Check out Shadow's low-tech office tank with glosso carpet: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-low-tech-tank

Naturally the growth of those carpet plants will be slow in a low-tech tank (growth rate is usually measured in months vs weeks), so just need to have patience.  :Smile:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

choice of low lying carpet plants without use of CO2...
1. glosso
2. staurogyne sp 
3. riccia
4. hairgrass
5. e. tenullus
6. dwarf sagi
7. e. quad

additional plant selection when you add excel
9. HC


for a 1.5ft (approx) low maintenance tank, i would recommend 1, 2 and 9 only. leaves are larger if you choose staurogyne.

----------


## blue33

> For low-tech tank, i would recommend glosso (can form a nice carpet even in non Co2 injected tanks).
> 
> Check out Shadow's low-tech office tank with glosso carpet: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-low-tech-tank
> 
> Naturally the growth of those carpet plants will be slow in a low-tech tank (growth rate is usually measured in months vs weeks), so just need to have patience.



His office has aircon on 24/7 Mon-Fri since the tank is in office, the temperature is 25-27? Colder water tends to enrich in CO2 hence CO2 is there already and the height of the tank is low, low fauna little issue. Read carefully.  :Wink:

----------


## blue33

Those people in colder country they hardly face algae issue like us in Tropical country where weather is warm, they don't need to inject so much CO2 like us and no chiller. They always surprised why we have so much algae/using chiller/inject lots of CO2 etc... but we're surprised to see they used heater in their tank. lol  :Laughing: 

Infact office is the best place to keep planted tank, aircon is cold and if you fortunate enough the aircon is on 24/7 etc...

----------


## felix_fx2

> His office has aircon on 24/7 Mon-Fri since the tank is in office, the temperature is 25-27? Colder water tends to enrich in CO2 hence CO2 is there already and the height of the tank is low, low fauna little issue. Read carefully.


uncle!!! spoiler alert!!!

not say cannot grow HC in 28-30 degrees. not so nice only  :Smile: 

TS, could I interest you in looking at spiky moss instead? if your room is cool maybe even Xmas moss..

you can get ss mesh and tie. start with 3 mesh. growth not bad even in 28-29 degrees. not over 30 degrees thou

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## blue33

uncle GLOSSO.... faint!!!! read carefully uncle...




> uncle!!! spoiler alert!!!
> 
> not say cannot grow HC in 28-30 degrees. not so nice only 
> 
> TS, could I interest you in looking at spiky moss instead? if your room is cool maybe even Xmas moss..
> 
> you can get ss mesh and tie. start with 3 mesh. growth not bad even in 28-29 degrees. not over 30 degrees thou
> 
> Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## felix_fx2

> uncle GLOSSO.... faint!!!! read carefully uncle...


fast reading now.. in MRT  :Razz: 
OK OK Glosso....

lol... why my name everyone link with glosso. I'm not really that good.... >_<

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Managed to find another good tank journal growing glosso carpet in a small low-tech tank by chansl:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...t-Planted-Tank

I'd say go for glosso carpet.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Can try, no harm. Experience it and you'll learn along the way.  :Grin:  Is good to try which i've always encourage people to do.  :Wink:

----------


## Unmarked

Thanks for all the suggestions! Seems like glosso is well recommended. Felix, I've checked out some photos of spiky moss carpet and they look pretty good. Tough decision...

Regarding glosso, is it necessary to use finer substrate such as Amazonia Powder? And what sort of technique is used to plant them?

----------


## bennyc

I have seen glosso fail in my colleague tank, stauro fail in my low co2 tank. I seen HG flourish in the same tank my colleague have.

----------


## bennyc

Personally i have moss carpet in my tank. SS mesh can be use, can be found at c328 and nayang seaview. But i use some mesh found in Daiso at the plant section, black in color. Works fine and very much cheaper.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Regarding glosso, is it necessary to use finer substrate such as Amazonia Powder? And what sort of technique is used to plant them?


Its not necessary to use amazonia powder-type (though it'll be easier to plant in and smaller soil granules help make the tank appear larger), you can use normal-type and the glosso will still be able to root in well. 

Just separate the glosso into small bunches of a few stalks each (even better if can separate into individual single stalks), then plant them deep into the substrate until you can only see the top of the leaf, that'll help prevent it from being uprooted by the filter current while its still establishing roots.

In addition, try not to introduce shrimps or bottom dwelling fishes until the glosso roots are established, or else you will see the glosso constantly getting uprooted.  :Smile:

----------


## KilliNewbie

Bottom dwellers like oto are okay for me, they seem to always wait for the algae wafer in open space

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Unmarked

Thanks for all the valuable advice! Bennyc, what kind of moss do you use? Do you mind sharing some photos of your tank? 

I have a couple more months to deliberate on this because I don't intend to set-up this tank just yet. But I'm asking here to get advice and recommendations since my knowledge of plants is zero. 

Urban Aquaria, thanks for the links to the 2 low tech tanks and the planting tips. They look really fantastic! I was just at C328 earlier and didn't notice any glosso. Are they commonly stocked plants?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Urban Aquaria, thanks for the links to the 2 low tech tanks and the planting tips. They look really fantastic! I was just at C328 earlier and didn't notice any glosso. Are they commonly stocked plants?


Yeah, glosso is one of the more commonly stocked plants at most LFS... but usually whenever they are re-stocked, they tend to get sold out very quickly, so have to be fast hand fast leg.  :Grin: 

Although the plants are usually sold as rectangular mats in plastic cartons, sometimes they are also tied to rocks or coconut shells, those can also be used too, just have to untie them and then separate to plant in the tank.

----------


## bennyc

> Thanks for all the valuable advice! Bennyc, what kind of moss do you use? Do you mind sharing some photos of your tank? 
> 
> I have a couple more months to deliberate on this because I don't intend to set-up this tank just yet. But I'm asking here to get advice and recommendations since my knowledge of plants is zero. 
> 
> Urban Aquaria, thanks for the links to the 2 low tech tanks and the planting tips. They look really fantastic! I was just at C328 earlier and didn't notice any glosso. Are they commonly stocked plants?


I am using taiwan moss. 

Aiyo... ask for my tank shot. Very embarrassing. wait everyone spit on their monitor because of my tank photo ... Haha. PM me your email, i send to you. We shall take it offline...

----------


## BlessChwee

> I am using taiwan moss. 
> 
> Aiyo... ask for my tank shot. Very embarrassing. wait everyone spit on their monitor because of my tank photo ... Haha. PM me your email, i send to you. We shall take it offline...


Can pm me too cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Unmarked

> Yeah, glosso is one of the more commonly stocked plants at most LFS... but usually whenever they are re-stocked, they tend to get sold out very quickly, so have to be fast hand fast leg. 
> 
> Although the plants are usually sold as rectangular mats in plastic cartons, sometimes they are also tied to rocks or coconut shells, those can also be used too, just have to untie them and then separate to plant in the tank.


Oh I've seen the plastic carton packaging before. They're just slightly moist right? They resemble a box of alfalfa sprouts in my opinion.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Oh I've seen the plastic carton packaging before. They're just slightly moist right? They resemble a box of alfalfa sprouts in my opinion.


Yup, it resembles alfalfa, almost have the same leaf size and shape.  :Smile:

----------


## Mookie

> In addition, try not to introduce shrimps or bottom dwelling fishes until the glosso roots are established, or else you will see the glosso constantly getting uprooted.


 Wondering how long does glosso normally takes to take roots?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Wondering how long does glosso normally takes to take roots?


Usually around 1-2 weeks, depending on the tank conditions (high-tech faster, low-tech slower)... once you see them actively spreading runners and growing out new plantlets, that's usually an indication that they have started to root into the substrate.

----------


## happydanio123

Thanks guys for all the comments since I'm also deciding on a carpet plant fr my aquarium.

----------

